# Advice please



## Samesquibelcher86 (Dec 18, 2015)

My DH and I have been considering IUI as we have been struggling to conceive #2 for nearly 3 years now! We feel like it may be our last shot but I don't know if I could cope if it didn't work. I don't know what the chances of it working are etc. I have pcos so have irregular cycles and am pretty sure i don't ovulate every cycle either. We have been looking at local clinics and there is an nhs clinic that take referrals from your GP and it is a lot cheeper than going totally private. I know if we tried it once and it didn't work we would want to try again but money is a major factor. I was wondering how many people had gone through IUI and it worked first time?


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

Hiya,
I have read lots of success stories on here about it working first time. Unfortunately it didn't for me and I will be doing my 2nd in January. My clinic gives a 20% chance of it working per cycle and some reason the odds get higher the more cycles you have. They couldn't give a reason for this other than it could be that you relax more once you know what to expect etc after the first try. 
I understand what you feel about the cost, we are self funding and it's a worry but I say go for it...you never know you could be one of the lucky ones! X


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Any fertility treatment has a cumulative effect, so the more tries, the more chance.  It doesn't go up forever but it does increase.
If you look at my signature, I have had 4 cycles, 3 were medicated,  and 2 resulted in a BFP. In terms of conception that's a 50% success rate. One was a mc, but baby 2 is going strong. For this we could have had 1 IVF cycle, but you have to factor in the added stress. IUI is an easier ride in many ways.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

If you have pcos, before iui, have you considered clomid to help with the ovulation? That alone may solve the issue? You could then try iui if necessary...but ultimately unless ovulating no matter iui or dtd, you won't get your bfp, so that needs remedying or at least checking.


----------



## Kaballie (Mar 7, 2015)

I got pregnant on first round of IUI (unmedicated) but sadly lost the baby. Out of 6 rounds I had two pregnancies.

Ours is male factor though and I got pregnant with my first child naturally on the first round so think I am a good 'catcher'.

We gave up on IUI and went for IVF and now pg with twins on the first round. So far, so good.

In retrospect I wish we had gone for IVF straight away.


----------



## Samesquibelcher86 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you ladies for all the advice I really appreciate it  it's so confusing knowing what to do for the best! 
I did ask about Clomid me myself and I but my doctor said because I have pcos they wouldn't give it me! To be honest I don't feel like I've had much help from my GP or the hospital really, so we've been doing a lot of research about next steps ourselves because after my ovarian drilling the consultant at the hospital said they wouldnt do anything else! 
I think we will definitely go and see what our options are via a fertility clinic, I have found one that takes GP referrals and is much cheaper than solely private ones so fingers crossed GP will give me a referral! 
Thank you again ladies its always good to hear other people's stories and get advice from people who have been there xxx


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have PCOS and my fertility clinic are starting me on Clomid, so it is possible. Clomid is to make you ovulate so perfect for someone with PCOS. Im sure the fertility clinic will tell you what options you have
x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

hayles89 said:


> I have PCOS and my fertility clinic are starting me on Clomid, so it is possible. Clomid is to make you ovulate so perfect for someone with PCOS. Im sure the fertility clinic will tell you what options you have
> x


I was also prescribed clomid as a sufferer of pcos.

Hopefully the op had some success.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a beautiful 12 a month old girl running around right now asca result of our first iui. It was unmedicated but w had male factor infertility. So it can happen but we where advised it was less than 20% chance each time and ifbitbdidnt work after 3 goes to look at other options. Good luck x


----------

